# Intensive Gardening: Grow More Food in Less Space



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Blend the best principles of biointensive gardening and square-foot gardening to devise a customized, highly productive intensive gardening system.

Read more: http://www.motherearthnews.com/organic-gardening/intensive-gardening-


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

Good ol' Mother Earth News.  Was a subscriber back in the very beginning.  Intensive gardening sure makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Good ol' Mother Earth News.  Was a subscriber back in the very beginning.  Intensive gardening sure makes a lot of sense.



Seems to, I can't say I know that much about it. Interesting that you subscribed years ago. Were you more into gardening then?


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 22, 2014)

I found some seed potatoes I had forgot about so I decided to try an experiment. I made a small raised bed and planted 12 potatoes in the space I would normally only plant 3. if this does good I can save a lot of space.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 22, 2014)

I planted my small raised garden bed today
I'm hoping it will do well over the cooler months to come.
I've planted dwarf beans and snow peas as seeds and silverbeet and baby cos lettuce seedlings.
As well I've planted a capsicum plant already bearing fruit and various herb plants, curled and Italian parsley, chives and thyme..
All this in a 1.5 X 1.5 metre garden.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2014)

I remember reading Mother Earth News and the Whole Earth Catalog, good stuff in there to be self-sufficient.  I miss having a little garden, but with going away camping in spring and fall, it's hard to care for without someone tending to it.  We always had a small area, though not raised.  If I do it again, it will be raised for sure.  We used to plant cherry tomatoes, regular "Early Girl" tomatoes, peppers, eggplant, chives, etc.  Nice to get your fingers into the soil, feels great!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2014)

Anyone remember "Grit" newspaper? I delivered it for one summer as a boy. I now have it on Facebook or you can check it out on Google. They have lots of info on gardens, chickens, and country stuff.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 22, 2014)

ahh....yes, I do remember Grit.....mercy, thats been a long time ago, thanks Pappy, I'll check it out.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Anyone remember "Grit" newspaper? I delivered it for one summer as a boy. I now have it on Facebook or you can check it out on Google. They have lots of info on gardens, chickens, and country stuff.



I remember Grit, too ! My oldest son used to deliver it when he was in 6th grade.  They sent us a pile of papers every week, and he would be out on his orange Stingray bike, delivering the papers after school. He usually received some extra ones, so he would leave those to people as a sample, and then he checked back the next week, and often, they signed up as customers. He really enjoyed that little job, and we all enjoyed reading the Grit every week. 
It was always "happy news" stories and articles, and special things for the kids to read and games for them to do. 

I had no idea that it still existed, and never even thought about looking online for it; so now I am going to do that, and probably share the link with my son, as well. 

 Thank you for sharing this, Pappy ! !


----------

